# Những sai lầm thường gặp của phụ nữ khi mặc đồ lót khiến bạn kém duyên



## vietmom (22/4/18)

Đồ lót là vật dụng không thể thiếu của phái đẹp. Nhưng cách để mặc đồ lót đúng, chuẩn thì không phải ai cũng hiểu rõ. Dưới đây là những sai lầm mà chị em nào cũng mắc phải khi diện đồ lót khiến bạn kém duyên.

Chiếc áo ngực là vật dụng quen thuộc với phái đẹp. Chúng giúp nâng đỡ vòng 1 gọn gàng, từ đó thoải mái hơn trong việc chạy nhảy, di chuyển. Tuy nhiên, bạn có chắc rằng mình đã chọn đúng một chiếc áo vừa vặn với cơ thể mình chưa?

*Bra ren, họa tiết nổi quyến rũ*

*

*​
Một chiếc áo con ren hay họa tiết nổi vô cùng quyến rũ. Thế nhưng nó sẽ trở thành lố bịch nếu bạn phối đồ không phù hợp. Hãy thử tưởng tượng bạn mặc một chiếc áo body ôm sát với bề mặt nhẵn mịn thì vòng 1 lại "gồ ghề bất thường". Sự bất thường này sẽ làm hỏng vẻ đẹp tổng thể của bạn.

Thế nên tùy theo chiếc áo ngoài bạn diện mà chọn ra cho mình một chiếc áo ngực thích hợp nhé. Một lựa chọn thông minh chính là chiếc áo ngực trơn, không dây luôn phù hợp với mọi kiểu trang phục.

*Mua áo ngực đúng kích cỡ*

*

*​
Để có vẻ ngoài hoàn hảo, gọn gàng, nhiều phụ nữ thường mua áo ngực kích thước nhỏ hơn dáng người. Hãy nhớ rằng điều này chỉ gây hại cơ thể của bạn vì chúng có thể cản trở lưu thông máu, đặc biệt nếu mặc quá 6 giờ. 

*Chọn áo ngực quá to*

*

*​
Một số người khác lại nghĩ rằng áo ngực kích thước lớn sẽ khiến ngực trông to hơn. Nhưng điều này lại làm bạn bị đau lưng, ngực dễ bị chảy xệ hơn. Bạn nên chọn áo ngực vừa ôm lấy bầu ngực hoăc sử dụng áo lót đẩy có lớp đệm.

*Màu đồ lót*



​
Mặc áo ngực màu đen bên trong áo sáng màu là sai lầm nhiều người thường mắc phải. Nó khiến mọi người nhìn rõ áo ngực và trông trang phục sẽ không đẹp mắt. Hãy chọn tông màu nhạt hoặc trùng với màu áo bên ngoài nhé.

*Áo ngực ở nhà*



​
Nhiều người nghĩ rằng ngay khi về nhà, bạn nên cởi áo ngực để vòng 1 được nghỉ ngơi. Tuy nhiên, điều này chỉ đúng đối với những người có kích thước vòng 1 nhỏ. Trong tất cả các trường hợp khác, nếu bạn không mặc áo ngực ở nhà đồng nghĩa với việc bạn đang bắt dây chằng hoạt động quá tải. Lựa chọn tốt nhất lúc này chính là mặc áo ngực thể thao, nó giúp cho bạn cảm thấy dễ chịu trong khi  vòng 1 vẫn được cố định.

*Chất liệu tốt nhất với đồ lót*

*

*​
Quần áo 100% chất liệu cotton rất thoải mái và an toàn cho sức khỏe, nhưng lại nhanh bị giãn và rách. Cách tốt nhất là bạn nên chọn đồ lót có chất liệu 80% cotton và 20% sợi nhân tạo.

*Quần lọt khe*



​
Rất nhiều phụ nữ thích mặc quần lọt khe vì có cảm giác gợi cảm và không lộ đường viền. Tuy nhiên bạn phải biết rằng phần lớn quần lọt khe đều được làm bằng vải tổng hợp, rất dễ gây kích ứng da, tạo điều kiện cho vi khuẩn phát triển. Thế nên, lời khuyên cho bạn là đừng mặc quần lọt khe quá thường xuyên. Hãy học cách chuyển sang các kiểu dáng thoải mái và dễ vận động hơn.

*Màu sắc ăn khớp*



​
Nhiều người vẫn có thói quen mặc đồ lót áo một kiểu, quần một kiểu. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên dần chuyển sang mặc đồ lót bộ vì như thế trông bạn sẽ gợi cảm và thu hút hơn.

*Đồ lót một lần*



​
Một sai lầm phổ biến mà nhiều phụ nữ thường mắc phải đó là hay sử dụng đồ lót một lần.Tuy nhiên điều này không được khuyến khích lắm vì quần lót giấy được làm bằng những chất liệu không an toàn, có thể gây tác hại xấu đến làn da vùng kín vốn rất nhạy cảm của bạn.

*Đồ lót phù hợp với kiểu cơ thể của bạn*



​
Đối với thân hìnhn quả lê, phần lớn trọng lượng tập trung ở phần dưới cùng, bạn nên mặc kiểu quần short đơn giản hoặc quần short ren sẽ giúp bạn trông hấp dẫn hơn.
Phụ nữ có hình dạng cơ thể đồng hồ cát nên mặc quần lót cạp cao sẽ tạo cảm giác cơ thể sẽ hoàn hảo, gợi cảm.
Nếu bạn có đôi chân ngắn hãy tránh những kiểu quần short mà hay vào đó, hãy chọn quần lót kiểu tam giác, bikini thay thế.

*Cách bảo quản áo ngực*





​
_Cách đơn giản để bảo quản áo ngực là sử dụng móc treo quần áo. Chúng sẽ không làm mất dáng và đảm bảo độ bền cho áo ngực._

*Cách tăng kích thước vòng một*





​
Kỹ thuật này hiệu quả khi chụp ảnh hoặc đi chơi. Sử dụng tấm đệm nâng ngực theo đường chéo bên trong áo ngực, chúng sẽ giúp khuôn ngực của bạn đầy đặn hơn.

*Dây áo hằn lên vai*





​
Đặt một miếng silicon mềm lên vai để dây áo không chà xát vào da. Đây cũng có thể là dấu hiệu dây áo của bạn quá chật hoặc chất liệu quá cứng, bạn hãy thay dây áo chất lượng hơn.

*Cách điều chỉnh dây áo chuẩn*





​
Để đo dây áo ngực phù hợp với cơ thể, bạn hãy luồn 2 ngón tay qua phần dây áo trên vai. Khi điều chỉnh cỡ dây áo ngực để vừa với cơ thể, hãy nhớ, kích thước hợp lý nhất là khi bạn có thể luồn vừa khít hai ngón tay của mình qua dây ở trên vai như hình mình họa. Như vậy, áo ngực sẽ vừa đảm bảo được độ nâng, độ cố định, vừa đem lại sự thoải mái cho người mặc.

_Nguồn: BrightSide_


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (10/11/21)

Chiếc áo ngực là vật dụng quen thuộc với phái đẹp. Chúng giúp nâng đỡ vòng 1 gọn gàng, từ đó thoải mái hơn trong việc chạy nhảy, di chuyển.


----------



## Hoahaiduong98 (11/11/21)

Mình cũng phải lưu ý để mặc đồ lót cho đẹp mới được.


----------

